# Audio Imperia - Journey to Becoming a Composer



## Awoo Composer (Jul 25, 2022)

New series Audio Imperia is working on, teaching the basic fundamentals of using sample libraries and composing. Admittedly this video is covering the *very* basics about DAWs/MIDI whatnot, but it should be an interesting series to watch out for as new episodes come out.


----------



## Loerpert (Jul 25, 2022)

Nice, maybe they can celebrate with a sale on SOLO.


----------



## Awoo Composer (Jul 25, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Nice, maybe they can celebrate with a sale on SOLO.


I'm secretly hoping for a sale too.. rip my wallet when that happens


----------



## Awoo Composer (Jul 26, 2022)

Episode Two is up, covering keyswitching and articulations.


----------



## Awoo Composer (Aug 6, 2022)

Episode three was released yesterday, which covers dynamics/expression and how it affects the virtual instruments.


----------



## Awoo Composer (Aug 11, 2022)

Part 4 is up with explanations of Velocity, Vibrato and Legato. Sounds like next episode is when they will start going into more indepth explanations of the MIDI Adam worked up for this series.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Aug 15, 2022)

Nice. Trying to make a radio project currently based on the A.I. libs. If it gets supported, i need to get all of their libraries. I find them easy to work with.


----------



## Awoo Composer (Aug 19, 2022)

Part 5 is out, and it finally gets to composition!


----------



## Awoo Composer (Aug 25, 2022)

Episode 6 is out going over the orchestration techniques used to bring the brass and string sections to life! Very good tips all around...


----------



## Awoo Composer (Sep 4, 2022)

Episode 7 came out a few days ago with explanations of the woodwinds and percussion parts, also touching on the choir and use of a few pads.


----------

